# 4 possible opps litters near Detroit Michigan



## MOA (Sep 7, 2014)

Four rescue girls may be having opps litters, ive never had litters before so i cant really tell but their nipples are pronounced. If they do have babies id need to find homes for the little bubs so if your in the area ill update if they do, I'm more then willing to travel!


----------

